
Jawohl, a business-only chat application just like a business phone - standingstill
It is hard to handle both private life and business related conversations through Whatsapp. Whatsapp is over-loaded by business chats. I developed a business-onyly chat application for ios and android that helps to seperate business messages from personal life. I hope it contributes your lives. 
Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.jawohl.messenger
Ios: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;sc&#x2F;app&#x2F;jawohl&#x2F;id1119127791?mt=8
======
arkitaip
Well that's a terrible name for anything.

